# Can anyone recommend a hair reducing lotion or some other product besides the usual razor/wax?



## CoverGirl (Dec 17, 2010)

Unfortunately I have both a lot of body hair and sensitive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to find something to lessen my hair until I can afford laser hair removal for my whole body.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 18, 2010)

I still find wax is the best solution but i only use it on my legs. I use oriental wax, which is made of sugar+water and lemon juice.

I know Bourjois makes a dedodorant including a special ingredient inside to make the underarm hair grow more slowly, but i don't know if it's available in the U.S.

You can also check out Soya epil control from Roc. Yves Rocher seems to have one too, i haven't tried these though.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 18, 2010)

Vaniqua slows hair growth down on the face. It works pretty well. When I used it my monthly wax went from 1x a month to 1x every 2-3 months.


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not sure of a hair reducing lotion, but there are hair removal lotions available like Nair and Veet. Have you tried those?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2010)

I forgot about those. They're worth the check.


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. I'll have to check out Vaniqa and that product by Roc. I've used Nair/Veet, but I'm looking for new hair removal methods/treatments. I pretty much have hair all over my body, and my skin is SO sensitive. I basically have to choose between having hair or breakouts. You girls who only have to worry about legs, bikini, and underarms have no idea how blessed you are!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jan 23, 2012)

CoverGirl, I totally know how you feel. I'm the same way. Have you found anything that works?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you talked to a Dr? 

I struggled with a lot of the same issues and she was able to put me on some medicine that has cleared it up.


----------



## monmon5 (Jan 23, 2012)

You can purchase at home laser machines such as tria or evoderma. You can find them from 200-600 on ebay or online used or new. They really do work. You can use them anywhere on your body as many times as you like. They remove everything completely and help to lessen growth so theres less need to wax. After use a hair growth inhibitor cream after (there are so many brands online to order from). This all worked from me. I went from being a hairy gorilla of a woman to hairless, lol.


----------



## Melle (Dec 13, 2012)

What kind of medication did the doctor give you? And it actually got rid of hair?


----------



## Karen Linau (Mar 23, 2013)

I use Slow Grow by GiGi. I use it after waxing. It is a hair minimizer. Love it! 

Also, I just purchased from Avon Skin So Soft Hair minimizing body lotion. Don't know how good it is yet, just started using it. But I also have sensitive skin and both these products are fine. I bought Slow Grow at Chatters, it's a hair salon/beauty supply shop.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vaniqua slows hair growth down on the face. It works pretty well. When I used it my monthly wax went from 1x a month to 1x every 2-3 months.


 

This cream is by prescription only and costs a small fortune. I've tried it for my PCOS alongside of getting laser hair removal done, and have seen results. The problem with this cream is that if you stop applying it 2x's a day everyday the hair will come back. I would suggest looking on groupon or google's deals for a laser hair removal special, if you find one then research the company before you buy the deal. Make sure it is with a place that is reputable under a doctors supervision at all times. 

This is the only prescription cream that a doctor can prescribe to slow down hair growth for women. The other problem with the cream is that it is normally NOT covered by insurance companies because the insurance companies do not consider it medically necessary. 

I've done this myself for the hair under my chin and so far it's been okay. Keep in mind that the laser is painful, but tolerable. It feel like little electric shocks. For the small patches of hair I have under my chin it will take 6 treatments. I've had one done and the hair has thinned out for sure, but it is still there. 

Other than laser removal, I think your options are just the usual creams, bleaching the hair, shaving, waxing, threading, and plucking.


----------



## Abloommedspa (Apr 1, 2013)

I have super sensitive skin too so I know how you feel about shaving. It can end up being really painful! I know you have probably tried everything but I think its worth mentioning, even for those who may be reading this thread with the same problem. I used to use disposable razors and they just tear up my skin so I finally went out and bought a really nice men's razor blade and I never get razor burn anymore! For anyone who is pron to razor burn I suggest getting a nice men's razor, they are even better then the really nice women's razor.


----------



## AM44 (Jul 17, 2013)

I second Karen! Slow Grow by GiGi is amazing! It totally stopped my 5 O' Clock leg shadow issue. I want to try the Avon Skin So Soft lotion, too, but I'm waiting until my Slow Grow is empty. I'm hoping it smells a little better, because the Slow Grow feels fine, but it smells like chemicals. I always put Vaseline Aloe Fresh lotion on top of it to mask the GiGi scent.


----------

